# CA: SF Peninsula



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to stop looking at pet classified's in craigslist. I'm getting upset about all the dumped cats and I can't save them.

A pair of 2 year old sister cats were dumped at the shelter by the daughter of their owner who died. The owner had left $$ in his will to the daugher for the care of those cats, but she took the $$ and dumped the cats. Whoever is posting those ads is not doing a good job..I saw first post a month or so ago that was worded a little better, and nothing until now. So if they're not adopted in next 2 days they'll be euthanized. they are a black and a black & white kitty just like my two.

Another is a 6 year old female advertised by her owner "We love her so much, but now we want a doggie"...what the ####? Animals are not cars that you just trade in when you change your mind...(not posting link as I don't think she's in danger or immediate need)


----------

